# Plain, Homely, or Downright Ugly Performers (Under 50 Please)



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

In response to the recent thread covering attractive musicians, I wonder if we can identify popular and/or successful classical music performers whose careers aren't supported by above-average appearances.

I suspect there are far fewer of these, but I'd be happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Just about anyone can look attractive, especially if they have the money of a record label's promotional arm to dress them up and smooth the blemishes. Yes even you mister chimp.

The inner beauty of the human spirit is displayed at it's most eloquent through performing music, I don't know any ugly musicians.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, I was thinking I'm not going there. Living musicians could conceivably read these forums (and many of you are musicians, presumably living). I just wouldn't want to tell people they are unattractive. Beauty is also created by the feeling of being beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

You guys are right of course.

My bad. It's not easy being a chimp.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Weston said:


> Yes, I was thinking I'm not going there.  Living musicians could conceivably read these forums (and many of you are musicians, presumably living). I just wouldn't want to tell people they are unattractive. Beauty is also created by the feeling of being beautiful.


Well tell him about the dead ones !!!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

moody said:


> Well tell him about the dead ones !!!


The dead ones look even more unattractive now.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> The dead ones look even more unattractive now.


You're dead right there !


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

What is "ugly?" Rachmanninoff always reminds me of Lee Marvin. His hands were huge, and you know what that means. So the result is a kind of rough, masculine appeal.

Other gnarly-looking musicians:
Horowitz (in drag especially), Xenakis (face scarred from shrapnel while in the WWII resistance forces), Aaron Copland (giddyup, horse-face).


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Before the age of hype you could be a great musician and look pretty ugly at the same time. Think of Casals, Heifetz, Serkin, et al. Now, of course, they tend to sell your face before they ask you to hear the music. Think of some of the dolly birds on the front covers The question is, would they have got there if it wasn't for the looks?
Why I think Benjamin Grovesnor must be such a good prospect - he really hasn't the looks. But just hear him play!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The drawing of poor Jean-Fery Rebel on Wikipedia makes him look frail & toothless, almost at the last gasp. 

My favourite Jean-Baptiste Lully has a twisted nose but who cares when his music is so lovely?

Any girl could go for the young Beethoven; later, when his friends had to launch raids on his flat to make him change his clothes, it would be a different matter.

But music does transform. I once went to hear a woman folk singer who looked like the popular stereotype of neanderthals. Then she started to sing, and the heart-felt emotion in her voice made her face shine with beauty.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Alfred Brendel
View attachment 16589


----------

